# Pray for my father



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I need every one to pray for my father. He is in critical condition and I called a little while ago and now hes not responding to any one. I have been with him all day.
He has been in and out of the hospital the past year with breathing problems and battling pnemonia the past 6 months. We received a call this morning that he turned for the worse. He was barely responding when we got there and we had a very hard decision to make whether or not to put him through a surgery.
We decided to have the surgery. They told us that the surgery may help for a little while but the way his lungs are they think that it will buy him a little time. I feel so guilty because I was the one that signed for it and now he is in so much pain. They could only give him local anethesia. If they put him to sleep he wouldn't come out of it. It was so hard because 2 of my brothers weren't there yet and they let us tell him good bye. It tore me up because it was hard to say good bye not knowing if I was going to see him again.
He is so weak that he can't hold his head up and can barely talk when he is awake. He is on oxygen and having a very hard time breathing and choking alot especially after the surgery. Before I left he broke my heart. I told him that I Love him and that I asked him what he wanted for his birthday which is Sunday. He told me that we would be in Ohio and that is what he wanted for his birthday. This is where we are taking him to bury him beside of his father. We all just lost it and I had to leave because I couldn't take it anymore. I think he knows and that is his way of telling me that it is okay. He told me he wanted to go back home and for me to take him. I am the one that takes him to see his family and he hasn't been able to go the past 3 years because he's not able to travel.
We have lost 4 family members the past year and 4 months and now my dad is sick.
I am so sorry for all the rambling but I am up and can't sleep, I am worried sick about him.
Thank you so much for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: 
I am so sorry... I will pray for your strength and for your sweet dad.... Please be strong. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am worried sick about him.

Oh Lord....God Bless Him...and you too...all I can offer you is my prayers... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you and your family have to go through this. Don't feel guilty about your decision. You made it purely out of love. Your dad knows this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry you and your dad are going through all of this. You hang in there and try not to feel guilty. You made decisions with his best interest in mind and he knows that and so do you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I'll be praying for your dad rayer: rayer: hope he gets better real soon :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Sending your way prayers for your dad.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Aw sweetie, you aren't rambling. :grouphug: I'm so sorry about your father. I have been going through something similar with my mother. These kinds of decisions are never easy to make, nor is there a definitive right or wrong way to handle them. Try not to second guess yourself. Everything you've done has been done with the best of intentions. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. I hope your father responds
more favorably in the morning. I'll keep him in my prayers.
~Brit


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that your father is so ill. I'll be praying for all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: 

Sending prayers for you to find strength at this difficult time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Praying for your dad and you too rayer: rayer:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

prayers coming your family's way....things will be alright...the lord will give your dad strength rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry to hear about this. Hope your Dad gets well soon, I will pray for him/you/your family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## vanessan (Jan 20, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You are in my prayers. rayer: My dad died in March last year. It was hard. :grouphug: Sometimes you have to let them know it is okay to go. :grouphug: I hope your brother's get to see him and tell him good-bye. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*stay strong rayer: :

I wish you and your father and family only the best
*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug: . I am sorry your family is going through this . Sarah


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers are on the way from North Carolina as I know all too well what you are going through. When they begin to talk like you dad did, it tears you apart. I am so sorry, but please get some rest. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry ! You have done the very best you can... you can't expect more of yourself than that. Prayers are on the way for your Dad and for you and your family.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sending hugs for you and positive thoughts for your Dad.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. 
Thought and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: so sorry to hear about this 

rayer: that everything goes well with your dad


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes the burden is too heavy and just pray to God that you will accept his will, whatever it may be. Just turn it over to him because you are hurt and tired and need some relief and it is too much for you right now. He knows what is best. You made some decisions because they had to be done right then and when you make a decision out of love, it is good. Don't ever beat yourself up about that. I am sort of a type A personality and I like to control things but when my Mom was very ill, I gave that heavy burden to God and he carried me through. I can read how much you love your Father and please know you will be in my prayers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I pray he finds peace and rest soon...either here on earth or in heaven. I am so sorry you are having to endure this. :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry. It sounds like your family has been through A LOT the past year and 4mo. I will pray for your dad that he able to get stonger and pull through this. I will keep you and your family in my prayers as well. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear about your father's turn for the worse. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am praying for your father. I'm sure your dad wouldn't want you to feel the least bit bad for any decisionss you have made, I'm possitive he knows that whatever you did you did it out of love for him and I'm sure that must mean a lot to him. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I know this is a very trying time for you and your family. I hope he gets stronger and pulls through this.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry you and your family are going through this very difficult time, I will keep your father, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh Kim! Bless your heart, and your precious Dad and your whole family! This must have been so very hard for you. I'll be praying for you friend, and your precious Dad! {{{hugs}}} Linda


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know that this is a difficult time. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Try to be strong and don't feel guilty about decisions you make out of love.
You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

The power of prayer is proof with Atticus!!! I will keep your father in my prayers. Keep us updated!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I'll be praying for your father
rayer: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers your way rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Keeping your dad and you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for your Dad and your family rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Kim, i am so sorry you have to go through all this. I know how you are feeling. I went through the same thing with my dad, it just breaks your heart. I want you to know that I will be praying for you and your family, if you need to talk pm me. I'm here for you.



Heavenly Father, My heart is heavy and sad for my friend Kim, Lord I know you know her pain and sorrow, and I know you know her tears and I ask that you would wipe them from her face and bring sweet rest for her. 
I ask Lord that you would be with Kim's dad, I ask that he will find rest in you Lord and that you will wrap your loving arms around him. Lord I ask that you would take the pain from his body. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love and prayers to you and your father. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Kim don't feel bad about your decision. In December we went against medical advise and brought my Dad to Miami with us. He had terminal cancer and no one to take care of him in NJ and we didn't want him in Hospice by himself. He was extremely weak and had to be carried on to the plane. He chatted with me and my brother the whole trip and the ride home. (which was great) We got him into bed and feed him soup and that was the last time he was coherent. He lasted about 3 days after that. Unfortunately we never had a chance to ask him about his wishes. My eldest brother never got to say goodbye. I feel it was like he came to Miami to be with his kids and to his final resting place. I hope your Dad isn't in much pain. Let it be God's will to keep him here or call him home. Just remember he will be at peace and no longer suffering if God calls him home. Wishing you and your family strength in this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Dear Kim,
My heart goes out to you and your family and prayers are flowing for all. It is very hard making these decisions that we sometimes need to make, but you did the right thing.

You followed your instincts and went by what the doctors were saying and your dad knows this and accepts this. His quality of life is not what it was when he was healthy so you made the right choice. Whichever home he goes to will be his choice but he will be fine, either way, trust me on this.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry.  I will keep your Dad and your family in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you prayers and lighting my healing candle for your Dad.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I would like to thank each and every one that said a kind word and prayers for me, my father and family. I have been gone all day spending it with him and it has been touch and go. My baby brother made it in from Nashville and has had him up all evening trying to get him to laugh. He finally smiled at us and was asking where certain ones (family) were at. He said that he is going to be another year older tomorrow and that he wants all of us there. He is begging to come home and we have thought about bringing him home because he hates the hospital and is so unhappy. Right now we are debating on what we should do and don't really know what to do. One minute he is fine and responding and the next minute he is failing and they are doing all kinds of things to him to help him breathe. I stayed with him most of the day just left a couple of times to take a break and when I would leave he would get upset.
Apparently he has heard some one talking about what the doctor saying that he only had a few days left to live. He asked me if what he heard was true and what was wrong with him. He told me not to lie to him. I told him that it was true about the doctor saying he only had a few days left but I reminded him that it was left up to him and God when it was time for him to leave this earth. I told him that his lungs were very badly damaged and that his lungs weren't going to last much longer. He looked at me with tears in his eyes and told me that he was very tired and all he wanted to do was go to sleep. I asked him was he afraid to die and he told me no that he was waiting to talk to his sister and when she says all is okay then he will go. This is the sister that passed away back in September. I told him that if he wanted to go to sleep that it was okay with me that I didn't want to see him suffer any more. He agreed with me.
He has asked several times for my son. My son is his pick. When my son was little he called my father-dad because we lived with him for a while. He spoiled my son and they love each other unconditionally and they still do. My son just had a birthday too and was gone with friends celebrating out of town and I couldn't get in touch with him until today. My son is going with me tomorrow and I dread to see how my son is going to handle the situtation.
I am sorry to rattle on so long and I will keep everyone updated on my father.
Once again THANK YOU to all of my friends at SM.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your family is having these days to spend with your dad. I'll keep praying for all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

You are in my prayers!
xoxo
Nancy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh.....thanks for the update. You are so sweet to take time out to let us know what is going on. I hate that you are going through this, but I just know that you will be left with NO REGRETS. Your dad is very lucky to have you worrying about and loving him. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I would like to thank each and every one that said a kind word and prayers for me, my father and family. I have been gone all day spending it with him and it has been touch and go. My baby brother made it in from Nashville and has had him up all evening trying to get him to laugh. He finally smiled at us and was asking where certain ones (family) were at. He said that he is going to be another year older tomorrow and that he wants all of us there. He is begging to come home and we have thought about bringing him home because he hates the hospital and is so unhappy. Right now we are debating on what we should do and don't really know what to do. One minute he is fine and responding and the next minute he is failing and they are doing all kinds of things to him to help him breathe. I stayed with him most of the day just left a couple of times to take a break and when I would leave he would get upset.
> Apparently he has heard some one talking about what the doctor saying that he only had a few days left to live. He asked me if what he heard was true and what was wrong with him. He told me not to lie to him. I told him that it was true about the doctor saying he only had a few days left but I reminded him that it was left up to him and God when it was time for him to leave this earth. I told him that his lungs were very badly damaged and that his lungs weren't going to last much longer. He looked at me with tears in his eyes and told me that he was very tired and all he wanted to do was go to sleep. I asked him was he afraid to die and he told me no that he was waiting to talk to his sister and when she says all is okay then he will go. This is the sister that passed away back in September. I told him that if he wanted to go to sleep that it was okay with me that I didn't want to see him suffer any more. He agreed with me.
> He has asked several times for my son. My son is his pick. When my son was little he called my father-dad because we lived with him for a while. He spoiled my son and they love each other unconditionally and they still do. My son just had a birthday too and was gone with friends celebrating out of town and I couldn't get in touch with him until today. My son is going with me tomorrow and I dread to see how my son is going to handle the situtation.
> I am sorry to rattle on so long and I will keep everyone updated on my father.
> Once again THANK YOU to all of my friends at SM.[/B]



Thanks for the update... :bysmilie: this must be so hard for you... I don't know what words to say, just stay strong and it sounds like your dad is very proud to have you as his daughter...it seems you guys are very close.. Please take care and i will continue to say prayers for u and ur dad. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sorry about what is going on with your dad. I hope things get better soon. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You sound like a wonderful daughter......God Bless You and your Father~~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would like to thank each and every one that said a kind word and prayers for me, my father and family. I have been gone all day spending it with him and it has been touch and go. My baby brother made it in from Nashville and has had him up all evening trying to get him to laugh. He finally smiled at us and was asking where certain ones (family) were at. He said that he is going to be another year older tomorrow and that he wants all of us there. He is begging to come home and we have thought about bringing him home because he hates the hospital and is so unhappy. Right now we are debating on what we should do and don't really know what to do. One minute he is fine and responding and the next minute he is failing and they are doing all kinds of things to him to help him breathe. I stayed with him most of the day just left a couple of times to take a break and when I would leave he would get upset.
> Apparently he has heard some one talking about what the doctor saying that he only had a few days left to live. He asked me if what he heard was true and what was wrong with him. He told me not to lie to him. I told him that it was true about the doctor saying he only had a few days left but I reminded him that it was left up to him and God when it was time for him to leave this earth. I told him that his lungs were very badly damaged and that his lungs weren't going to last much longer. He looked at me with tears in his eyes and told me that he was very tired and all he wanted to do was go to sleep. I asked him was he afraid to die and he told me no that he was waiting to talk to his sister and when she says all is okay then he will go. This is the sister that passed away back in September. I told him that if he wanted to go to sleep that it was okay with me that I didn't want to see him suffer any more. He agreed with me.
> He has asked several times for my son. My son is his pick. When my son was little he called my father-dad because we lived with him for a while. He spoiled my son and they love each other unconditionally and they still do. My son just had a birthday too and was gone with friends celebrating out of town and I couldn't get in touch with him until today. My son is going with me tomorrow and I dread to see how my son is going to handle the situtation.
> I am sorry to rattle on so long and I will keep everyone updated on my father.
> Once again THANK YOU to all of my friends at SM.[/B]


wow--my heart is in my stomach after reading this. I feel SO badly for you and your family and your dad. I'm glad that he has you and that you have such a great relationship with him. I think it is expecially admirable for you to be talking with him and asking those uncomfortable questions like "are you afraid..." because I truly think that helps termendously--people in such critical conditon really do need to talk about things and close family is often afraid to do it or is uncomfortable about asking, etc. It shows how much you love him. You have NOTHING to feel guilty about. I hope I can be as strong as you someday--I am close to my dad as well. Lots of love to you, and him and your family at this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its very hard to stay strong,you and you'r family are in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for taking the time to update us on your father, you are very special and I do know what you are going through, I went through it with my dad and my older brother, both are together with our Lord.
Your father is so lucky to have such a special daughter, so brave and ever so loving at a time when he needs you the most. I am sure your being there for him will give him peace.
I will keep you, your father and your entire family in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your father & all that he, you & the family are going through. I've been through this myself, so I know how much it hurts to see a loved one suffer. You & your father will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I will be praying & praying for your Dad, you & your family. rayer: rayer: rayer: I do know exactly what you are going through....as I lost my Dad very simiarly in July last year- his lungs were bruised from a bull accident & his lungs failed. Just be with him every possible moment you can, even though I know it is soooo hard to watch them suffer but the last thing they want is to be alone. God Bless you & your family. My heart goes out to you at this VERY difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kim, I have not read all the posts here, but know that you & your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Times like these are so very difficult. Don't forget to take care of yourself also.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim this is so sad, it has brought back so many memories of my dad. :smcry: You are doing the right thing by asking him if he is ready. I also ask my dad if he was afraid and he told me no. This is the most important thing you can do and it shows me how much you love your dad. My friend God has his hand on your dad and when he wants to take him home he will and your dad won't have any more pain. I pray you can get some needed rest, you will be just amazed how tired you really are. You know I'm holding you up in prayer rayer:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

your update had me in tears. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry your family is facing this sad event.

God bless and help your Father during this very trying time.

I also hope that God gives each of you all the soft heart to understand this is part of life. :grouphug: 

Peaceful thoughts to you,
Melanie


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm praying for much peace of mind and heart for your dad and everyone who loves him.... ((hugs))


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just read this, and I am so sorry. Your post brought tears to my eyes as I can't imagine what you are going through. I will be praying for you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Kim, I'm taken back to 13 February 2002 and the few days prior to that day with my daddy. Isn't it strange how one can feel so many emotions at the same time, but we do, we also get through it by the Grace of God. It wouldn't hurt so much if we didn't love so much, I will chance the hurting the loving someone is to wonderful. If there is a decision you are suppose to make and you don't know the answer don't give an answer sometimes choices need to be taken out of our hands completely, we have to know it is okay to let that happen. It is clear how much you love your dad and how much he loves you. These last days are going to hold memories that you never could have imagined, perhaps even some of your best memories of your dad and the rest of your family. Love and cherish each other while you can.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

UPDATE: My father is still the same. He is still not responding too much but will open his eyes when we speak to him. He did rest a lot easier today. My son went with me today to see him and I am having to deal with him too. My father helped me raise him and my son didn't realize how bad things are with my father. He did smile at my son when he seen him and he let my son feed him a little bit this evening. My son and I got to spend several hours alone with him which helped me a lot. My dad and I haven't gotten along for several years but the past year he wanted me to do things for him. He pushed all of his children away for his second wife and for 5 years there was no communication. Once they seperated he wanted us all back and it was very hard for us to accept what he did but somewhere I found the forgiveness for what he did.
Today is his birthday and it was a roller coaster for all of us not knowing what would happen. His window sill is filled with cards from everyone. It looks like he had a big party! It was so hard for me to get him a card because back in my mind I know this is going to be his last birthday with us.
I feel like I am getting stronger and I guess I am accepting the facts. I am taking care of myself. I slept until 12 today and was so late getting there. I needed the sleep so badly!
Thank you to each and everyone that has said prayers and kept my family in your thoughts. We are just having to wait to see what is going to happen.
I LOVE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!
Your Friend Kim and Baby Gizmo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I realized today, that the day my dad died was the first time my entire immediate family had been together in 13 years. We were all there without spouses. My brother brought his son and daughter and grandkids. My sister brought her daughter. I told my family to stay put at home. They had already said their good byes to my dad. Isn't it terrible the way we treat our own families? 

Kim, its a roller coaster right now and you want off, but you are where you are supposed to be. I give you lots of :grouphug: and you and your family are in rayer: .

Tina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I lost my sister to bladder cancer last June. We were told there was little we could do. When things started to turn I just stayed right with her all the time. I loved her dearly.. she was a "mother' , sister, and best friend all rolled into one. I have to say I am so so grateful for all that time we had... just her and I. 
I recall our priest who came to visit her on a regular basis asked her the Sunday before she passed if she was 'afraid'. She said "well father I don't want to die...I love life... but "this" is no life... but yes, in a way I am a little afraid". He told her..Margaret, don't be afraid...death isn't hard... "THIS", what you are going thru now is the hard part. She passed a few days later.. and it was just she and I. I layed by her and held her till the hospice nurse was to arrive which was to be her very first visit. I feel it was meant to be it was just "us" and grateful I had a bit of time to just hold her before anyone else came.
My heart is still broken and I haven't yet 'comes to terms" with her being gone.. but my grief is for me.. not for her because I could not have wished her to go on anymore and have suffering. 
I did come to realize that death itself is NOT the hard part. My sister's expression changed from signs of pain to total peace.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Saying goodbye is one of the hardest things we have to do in this life. You and your loved ones continue to be in my prayers Kim!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

rayer: rayer: I am so sorry to here about your dad and all your loss over the last year. I will pray for you and your family. Be strong and surround him in a beautiful safe white light.

All my love

Sue, Bentley and Brie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:bysmilie: Ya this is heartbreaking, watching what could be...death coming. I watched my 16 yr old niece slip away from a brain tumor a few years ago. It was very hard. She, too, died right before she was supposed to be moved home to be taken care of by hospice. She was in a "coma" state and was not expected to recover. Her mom and dad had taken turns sitting with her and talking to her, wetting her lips, etc. By some odd coincedence (?) both mom and dad has fallen asleep early that morning and Laura passed sometime within that hour. They woke up and she was gone. Peaceful looking. I had told Laura when I left her Saturday night (she passed very early Monday morning) that I'd see her when she got "home". I told her home was wherever she wanted it to be. I think she chose to go home to God and not die in her childhood home. I think she knew her mom didn't really want her to pass away at home. It sounds like your dad still has some fight left in him and I pray he has some quality to life for however long God intends to have him here on earth with you. Hugs to you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is heartbreaking and I'm so sorry for what you and your family are going through. 
My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

God give you strength. We are here. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

When my grand mother was diagnosed with kidney failure she did not want to go through dialysis she said she was too old and tired. She accepted what would happen to her , I think we were in disbelief. They gave her a few days to two weeks. 

All the family came and said their good byes, it was [in a strange way] nice to be able to say goodbye. You got to forgive and forget all of life's bad things an help send them to peace.
My brother who is a nurse, stayed every night with her and on the day she died about 8AM he had been asleep. He woke feeling this shock of energy buzzing his rib cage. As he woke up he looked to see grandma taking her last breath. He said he knew that was a sign from her. Knowing her she did not want to die unnoticed especially waiting until he woke up. She was always the center of attention.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. My dad passed away 2/25/07. It's almost the 1 year anniversary and it's been a rough road. My dad died at 54 yrs old from lung cancer. All I can say is.....tell him how much you love him every time you see him. I was really glad to be able to tell him goodbye for now and I also told him things that I probably would have never told him had we not been told that he only had a few months to live. I live 5 hours away, so I tried to visit as often as possible. We got Bailey 3 weeks after my dad passed. I think he is the only reason why I handled things as well as I did. 

You and your family are in my prayers rayer: If you ever need to talk, we are all here.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

UPDATE: My father is still hanging in there. He had a rough night last night. He ate a little for me today. He was very restless today and angry. We are having a family conference tomorrow with his team of doctors to see what is actually going on with him. THANK YOU for all of the support from my SM Family. God Bless each and every one of you.
Kim and Baby Gizmo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update.....I've been thinking about you and your Dad.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I hope the doctors will be able to tell you more about what is going on and what to expect. Still praying! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update, please take care of yourself~~~


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

God's blessings on you and yours Kim!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

rayer: your family is in my prayers


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Please accept my sincerest sympathy and prayers for you and your family. This is a very difficult time for all of you. We will all keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You and your family continue to be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------

